# Great new jerky seasoning company (photos)



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I wanted to share a company that I recently discovered. They sell no-MSG, low salt jerky seasoning and cure at a great price, with free shipping. They have 15 different flavors, all for $2.49 a package (a package treats one pound of meat). I got a sample from them and was really happy with it, and just ordered more.

GOLD EAGLE JERKY, Health Food, Christiansburg, VA 24073 - index

I've mixed my own cure and spices before, but I can't do it any cheaper than this company, and I like that the spice ratio is consistent.

Right now they're having a sale - buy four packs, get one free. And still with free shipping!


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been using this supplier for several years now and they are great
Jerky Supplies For Sale Sausage Casings For Sale Sausage Seasonings


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't use ground meat for jerky.

I use round or rump roast of beef or elk. Slice really thin with the grain, so you get long muscle fibers. Salt very lightly with Lawry's season salt and a twist of freshly ground black pepper.

Season lightly because the seasonings concentrate a lot as the meat dries.

Meat could be marinated in teriyaki sauce, if you like that sort of thing and then dry it.

Use good quality meat, and that's all the flavoring you need. Drying preserves; no need for preservatives. So, $2.49 for spices for one pound of meat and it takes 5 pounds of meat to make 1 pound of jerky. So you are paying about $12 for spices to end up with one pound of dried meat.

If you like the stuff, use it. Me, I can get a pound of dried meat for the cost of the meat and a couple of pennies for the spices. Not cheap. 5 pounds of good meat. I don't feel the need to add another $12 to the cost of it.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We like ground meat for jerky, and we've had better luck with storing it if it's cured as well as dried. I don't want to fool around with botulism. I'm glad you can get elk meat, that's probably better than beef. We're hoping for a deer this fall.

In my experience, the weight difference before and after making jerky is about 3:1.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Thank you, that is exactly what I was looking for! I just ordered 4 +1 packets, my boys will be thrilled.


----------



## Jerkymeister (May 28, 2012)

This company makes 15 flavors. Their pricing ($2.49), especially with their Free Shipping, makes them extremely competitive. They have a buy 4 get one Free sale going on right now, so it's even cheaper. www.goldeaglejerky.com

My favorite flavor of Gold Eagle Jerky is Barbecue. I recommend using "Thin Cut Melanese", which is a 1/4" sliced bottom round roast found at Walmart for $4.78/lb in my area. I cure to a 40% weight ratio, so Two pounds of meat yields me 13 oz of jerky, making my total cost only 45 cents per ounce, which beats the heck out of store prices for jerky going about double that.

Just sprinkle the seasoning & cure on the meat (no mixing or measuring), fridge it for a few hours, then dehydrate. Their blends of cures make some really exciting beef and turkey sticks - waaay out of the boring and ordinary!

Cures are MOST important for WILD GAME. Botulism...ecoli...salmonella... and a host of other harmful bacteria are ever present in wild game, especially due to the unsanitary field conditions in which they're dressed (i.e., the middle of the woods). The opportunity for bacteria from intestinal fluids, feces, urine, hair, flies, etc. adds to the reason for cure. *SALT does not cure meat. It just makes meat taste SALTY!* Gold Eagle Jerky is low-salt.

I make jerky for a living. I would never put my customers in danger by not curing my meat properly. I highly recommend this product.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I am glad you folks are happy. the day I spend $2.49 for seasoning to use on one pound of meat is the day I quit makeing jerky. Convenience and packageing are expensive I guess.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

My crew likes just plain beef jerky. Don't have to use spices, but I'd mix my own if I did. I guess its not much more than buying the jars of spices in the store though.


----------

